# Magical Maine: LLBean photo shoot



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like a fun day!  I really like the first 3 pictures! Really sweet! You just never get tired of seeing kids and goldens together!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey wants to know if his girlfriend Tango is going to be famous and featured in a magazine again? If she he wants a signed copy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

who was modeling you or dogs? Where the modeling pictures?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics of your three. How exciting! When will you know which pics make it into the catalog? Is the little girl modeling for next summer's catalog or just playing with the pups?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How fun! Let us know if any make the catalog. Selka's dad Apollo was a regular in LLBean catalogs back in his day. : )


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful pics, Jill! I'd love to visit your area someday:crossfing

I have to ask, what *is* that pup that looks like a Golden-Lion-1/2 Doodle? with the curly top hair on the beach near the end of your pics...too cute


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like it was a great time and i hope we get to see them in the catalog this year. Love your crew.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure a great time was had by all. Great shots. That looks like a great beach for the dogs to frolic on.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm with Moverking...what kind of dog is that???? Lovely photos of that darling child and all your pups and the other pups having fun. How do you get a little girl up and out at 5:45 a.m.?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love it!!! Some of Tucker's half-siblings from his father's side have been in the LL Bean catalogs.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Very cool shots. Too bad the Dog hour at the beach has to be sooo early, however, I'm sure it's neat to be out there that early to welcome the new day.


----------

